# New TES: Skyrim Screenshots. *WARNING, MAY CAUSE GEEKING*



## Brad (Feb 13, 2011)

Do it!
http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/93395...elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-20110211094543003.html

11/11/11 will be the best day ever, of all time.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG, I think I just had an orgasm.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 13, 2011)

Thornton said:


> OMG, I think I just had an orgasm.


 
*nerdgasm

Is the proper term for orgasming over geekstuff.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 13, 2011)

I exploded the second I saw the first screen :O :O :O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 13, 2011)

Spoiler: For those too lazy to click the link


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 13, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler: For those too lazy to click the link



I genuinely thought that was real the first time I saw it :/


----------



## Brad (Feb 14, 2011)

I would hate to see the specs on this thing.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 15, 2011)

Brad said:


> I would hate to see the specs on this thing.


 
Seriously, I doubt I'd be able to run it on minimum considering how nice those graphics are.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 15, 2011)

Cannot wait for this. Saw these on Joystiq a while back.


----------



## Brad (Feb 15, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> Seriously, I doubt I'd be able to run it on minimum considering how nice those graphics are.


 
That's why I'm getting it on console.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn. Those are some pretty sweet visuals.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 15, 2011)

Brad said:


> That's why I'm getting it on console.


 
The sad thing is consoles are going to have trouble keeping up with even midrange computers here pretty soon. The xbox 360 is what, about 5 years old now? That's pretty old as far as computers go. The good thing is that pc gamers won't have to worry about their PC's not being compatible with most games coming out since software devs will only push things as far as they can push them on the console.


----------



## Whiskers (Feb 20, 2011)

Over the shoulder third person view?

YYZZZ PLLLLZZZ!!!


----------

